# Is this what other people do in therapy???



## penguins13 (Jul 13, 2010)

:|Hey y'all. My therapist seems to be very insistent on me answering the phone. And she has told me the same story 5x (SERIOUSLY!!) about how working at mcdonalds cured one of her social anxiety patients. I dont wanna work at mcdonalds!!! need some advice: should i get a new therapist, and does answering the phone help??


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I've worked at restaurants and it didn't help my sa. I've answered the phone and it didn't help my sa. It's true that the right kind of exposure (gradual exposure) can help, but as far as cbt goes it comes after changing your negative core beliefs. I'd find a new therapist, one who has experience with cbt.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Your therapist sounds annoying. Does she not realize she has told you the same story 5x? When someone doesn't remember they already told me something I take that as a sign that they aren't really paying attention. Probably not a good character trait for a therapist.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Whitney said:


> I've worked at restaurants and it didn't help my sa. I've answered the phone and it didn't help my sa. It's true that the right kind of exposure (gradual exposure) can help, but as far as cbt goes it comes after changing your negative core beliefs. I'd find a new therapist, one who has experience with cbt.


Agreed. I guess I can see what she's doing and it makes sense to some extent but she's doing it wrong, looks like. The patient needs to be a participant, the activity needs to be discussed and chosen by both parties, etc., etc. Find another therapist.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

It might be a sort of exposure therapy for you. Do you have a fear of using the phone? My doctor wanted me to call her, but I was too afraid to do it. lol 

That is pretty annoying that she keeps telling you the same McDonald's story especially one like that. I guess nobody with SA needs therapy; they can just apply at McDonalds for the cure. -_-

If you feel like she isn't helping, you might want to try going to see a doctor that specializes in cognitive behavioral therapy. Good luck.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Your therapist's heart is in the right place, but she's treating social anxiety disorder the same way you'd teach a kid to ride a bike. Just go out there and do it, keep failing until you succeed. Maybe she doesn't know it but bike's don't make fun of you if you fall of and you can live perfectly fine without riding one. Being social, with humans, is a little bit more difficult.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I once tried being a waiter. Prolly the one job in America I'm least suited for, was fired after a week and got depressed.

I once cold called for stock brokers, calling up several hundred people a day and bothering them. Did not help with SA though I was at least good at it.

This therapist doesn't seem to have a deep understanding of these things and I would try to find a new one.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe there's just something in the oil at McDonalds that cures it eh?

And something in the takeout that brings it on, by jove I think I'm on to something!! Quick to the laboratory!


Seriously though answering the phone is probably a good thing, maybe try waitering or barwork somewhere other than McDonalds. Exposure is definetely the way forward, next session go in and ask your therapist "is there any job that would help cure my SA?"

If she says McDonalds again for the sixth time with a blank look on her face get another therapist. Or go get a Bigmac, it's your choice :b


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've worked in a factory for a whopping total of *TWO *days! :roll That didn't last long. I don't understand this exposure therapy stuff. I expose myself all the time ( hehe ) it doesn't do nuffin!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I can understand why it'd help. Working with customers helped my sa enormously. When I first started I'd get shaken up at the thought of being approached, being petrified to stand behind a till then by the time I left I was pretty much relaxed most of the time and appointed to show new employees the ropes. This was before I started therapy and my thought process was much more negative.

Although I do agree with the point about making steady progress so you don't scare yourself. If you don't want to work at mc donalds fair enough lol and that's annoying of her to keep on about it, but I think that fast paced environment, facing people on a daily basis can be very helpful.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, I think working somewhere where you have to interact would definitely be beneficial, but the fact that your therapist said the same thing 5 times is a little concerning. The therapist should write notes or something to keep track of patients.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I worked at mcDonalds when I was a teenager and it sucked really bad. It was a very busy one and there was a constant line of customers the whole shift. I would call in sick a lot because it was too "stressful" with all those people watching me behind the counter. And constantly worrying i wasn't fast enough. Once when i was on break i told one of the managers that this job is very stressful for me and he laughed at me. I wouldn't reccommend that as a place of work to us socially sensitive/worrying types....or anyone else for that matter. :roll

If that therapist tells you to go get a job there again, tell her if she likes it so much, then why doesn't she get a job there? No just kidding. But really, did she go to graduate school? Didn't she learn how to do actual therapy? Good luck.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Sad*

your theropist is trying a do it yourself type of CBT. she wants you to confront your fear,s . But its not that easy,she is trying to get you mixing with people to boost your confidence i,e macdonald,s


----------



## socialhermit26 (Jul 31, 2010)

_ personally would probably find a different therapist, however, I really would not seek therapy at all because when I go its always thongs like this that they tell me and I'm already forcing myself to do these things. I'm in the Army national guard, facing your fears wont take them away or make it easier to face them everyday, I just choose to suffer cuz I don't want to be on a drug and the only time I have a really hard time functioning is when I am forced to focus on me because I'm soooo self- concious. But only you know whats right for you._


----------



## socialhermit26 (Jul 31, 2010)

socialhermit26 said:


> _ personally would probably find a different therapist, however, I really would not seek therapy at all because when I go its always thongs like this that they tell me and I'm already forcing myself to do these things. I'm in the Army national guard, facing your fears wont take them away or make it easier to face them everyday, I just choose to suffer cuz I don't want to be on a drug and the only time I have a really hard time functioning is when I am forced to focus on me because I'm soooo self- concious. But only you know whats right for you._


 Oh I should note Ive never been diagnosed as Ive sought counseling before but they never saw me long enough to diagnose me w. anything at all.


----------

